# Can't decide on a fantasy army.



## Boerwulf (Sep 30, 2013)

Hiya all,

My first post and a rather simple one at that Im stuck between two armies Ogre Kingdoms and Vampire Counts. Im really struggling to make my mind up they both seem to have their ups but from what I hear the vampires aren't exactly cheap. :scratchhead:

Thank you in advance

P.S. I already play 40k


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Ogres are the classic assault army, groups of monsters marching forward to bash the enemy. They are not quite as expensive or take as long to paint because you need only about 40 ogre models to make a decent army. You need five times that for the VC.

OK (very averaged)

Slaughtermaster 

Firebelly

BSB Bruiser

12 Ogre

12 Ironguts 

6 Leadbelchers 

3 Mournfang Cavalry

1 Ironbasters 

2 sabretusk

39 models

VC (this is a small number build with a lot of cav)

Vampire Lord, Coven Throne


Wight King, Skeletal steed BSB

20 Dire Wolves

40 Skeleton Warriors

30 Crypt Ghouls


11 Black Knights

3 Fell Bats

3 Fell bats

Black Coach

6 Blood Knights 

116 models.


----------



## Boerwulf (Sep 30, 2013)

First of thank you for replying.
I think I get the jist of it :grin: I do generally like assault armies and I don't really want to spend alot as I've already spent money on 40k more seems bad to me.

Thank you


----------

